# Degreaser use in Screen Printing



## jasonaboesel (Feb 14, 2014)

While reclaiming or prepping a screen i have skipped one step and it has been degreasing the screen. 
What is the purpose of degreasing the screen?
What are the consequences if not used?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Basically the same reason you would prep anything else before painting. without doing it you may see areas where the emulsion is not an even thickness, extra thin or drippy looking, probably around a ghost image from last print.. Might fall out while rinsing even if it was exposed correctly. Degreaser is real cheap, soooooo worth it.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I use Dawn dish washing soap for degreasing, and have started using Bleach from the Dollar General store for reclaiming.

Speaking of cheap I paid $90 for a gallon of QCM athletic 202 Gold, so I went to Ryonet and sure enough their house athletic gold was $100 a gallon. Is it just an expensive color? Any way around it?


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

jasonaboesel said:


> While reclaiming or prepping a screen i have skipped one step and it has been degreasing the screen.
> What is the purpose of degreasing the screen?
> What are the consequences if not used?


There are 2 reasons to use a degreaser.
The degreaser removes dirt and oils (including skin oils) so that the emulsion adheres properly and evenly to the screen. Most also contain an abrader. Abrading the screen basically means a slight roughing of the surface to also aid in emulsion adherence. Proper screen prep results in consistent screens. Dish soap etc, while it may work, also contain other ingredients that you do not want on your screens.
Proper prep means no or less pinholes and other defects, and a better, longer lasting screen. Using the right chemicals, including an emulsion remover other than bleach, means a more efficient and safer shop.


----------

